# Puppy digging HELP



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Even my well trained service dog loves to blow steam off this way! Just finished cleaning her off. 

She'll do it any time she's outside unsupervised. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Watching this thread. Tanner is digger and lawn puller. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

To date we have not ever found a way to curb Bear's digging, aside from limiting time outside unsupervised. We finally filled in the holes that riddled our backyard, last week. I can finally walk out there without worrying about breaking my ankle.  

My only thoughts are to keep them occupied outside; you can try fetch or soccer or tag or find-me. Then inside they come.


----------



## mn gold (Aug 20, 2013)

Hobbes digs when bored. Also, She has discovered that if she digs under the frisbee,it's easier to pick up!? She's very determined to get it back to dad as quickly as possible!?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Keep the puppy on a leash, no unsupervised outdoor time. Buy a sandbox


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

If Pearl digs where I don't want I put a paver over/in it. I also let her dig freely in many places so she had that outlet.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

